# Thunderbolt Gps Not Working



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

First I'd like to say thanks for any help the community can provide. Secondly, I'm not yet entirely comfortable flashing ROMs and such however I have done so, successfully so far. Anyway, I may ask a stupid question along the way so please bear with me.

After the botched Verizon / HTC upgrade last month my phone started a downward spiral until I realized I was missing calls and voicemails. Out of frustration I decided to bite the bullet and root a little more than a week following the install of the pulled update.

I rooted using *Revolutionary* and all was working flawlessly until last week. My phone spontaneously rebooted and froze within a minute on the the home screen then eventually rebooted. It did this a second time and then on the third reboot it hit the screen just fine without freezing.

As far as I could tell everything was OK and I chalked it up to "one of those things" however Monday morning I discovered that the GPS was no longer working. I have tried, as time has allowed, to remedy the issue but to no avail. As of this afternoon I re-flashed both the CDMA and LTE radios (*2.11.605.3*) but as you see by my post here, that didn't work.

Does anyone have anything to suggest? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

What Rom are you on?


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

Heck if I know and that's the frustrating part. I was of the impression that Revolutionary downloaded direct to the phone as part of the process but I never saw a PG05IMG.zip file. I can't seem to re-apply using the same method as the installer chokes after seeing that I already have s-off.

I know that doesn't help a lot but that's all I have. Prior to applying Rev. I was on the failed Verizon OTA GB 2.11.605.5. Is there anything else I can provide that might be helpful?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Heck if I know and that's the frustrating part. I was of the impression that Revolutionary downloaded direct to the phone as part of the process but I never saw a PG05IMG.zip file. I can't seem to re-apply using the same method as the installer chokes after seeing that I already have s-off.
> 
> I know that doesn't help a lot but that's all I have. Prior to applying Rev. I was on the failed Verizon OTA GB 2.11.605.5. Is there anything else I can provide that might be helpful?


Did you ONLY root or did you root AND install a new ROM? If you installed a new ROM, then you would have used Recovery and browsed for a .zip file and installed it.


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I didn't install a new ROM when I rooted but I thought maybe that's what was happening with the Rev process. Whatever it does happens via a command window in Windows with minimal visibility as to what is really happening.

Anyway, I guess that's the answer then. Since I didn't install a new ROM then I'd be on Verizon's next to last OTA for GB.


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

Anything? Not that anyone has a life outside the forum.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot of your about phone?


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'll be glad to do that but will have to wait until I get off the client site so I can get something on my phone to grab the screen. Thanks,


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

RSMurphy said:


> Yeah, I'll be glad to do that but will have to wait until I get off the client site so I can get something on my phone to grab the screen. Thanks,


Cool you can get one from the market also


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, here's what I've got. See the two attached screens . . .


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

RSMurphy said:


> OK, here's what I've got. See the two attached screens . . .


Try installing a sense rom and see if that fixes your problem. My wife's GPS on her phone is broke also whenever she did the ota update


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

Any ROM you particularly recommend? In the meantime, I'll start looking around. I've got a good (minus the GSP) backup to restore to if need be.

Thanks for hangin' in there with me.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

RSMurphy said:


> Any ROM you particularly recommend? In the meantime, I'll start looking around. I've got a good (minus the GSP) backup to restore to if need be.
> 
> Thanks for hangin' in there with me.


The only sense I ever ran is chingys gingeritis 3d to me that thing is perfect. But I'm on miui now though


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, so I never found a "true" fix however I've since discovered that flashing a new ROM, anything other than what I already had, seems to fix the GPS problem nicely. Anyway, thanks to all that tried to help.

FWIW, I've tried a few ROMs and have, for now, landed on Liquid Smooth 3.1 and liking it quite a bit. Tried MIUI but I have so many apps I exceeded the number of screens.







I could get around it using a different launcher but doing that just seems wrong for that clean interface.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to hear. So your GPS is woking on Liquid? I know getting the GPS working on AOSP Rome can tricky initially.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## RSMurphy (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, the GPS works like a charm. I didn't have to do a thing to get it to work other than flash the ROM in the first place - "right out of the box" it just worked.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

RSMurphy said:


> Yeah, the GPS works like a charm. I didn't have to do a thing to get it to work other than flash the ROM in the first place - "right out of the box" it just worked.


Glad to hear it worked out for you. I as well am running 3.1 and love it. I love all liquids work. He's great. Even if you want a sense rom you should try gingersense. Also excellent. If you have any issues you could pm me and ill try to help out.


----------

